# Found Some Meat Processing PDFs



## alelover (Dec 20, 2011)

ftp://ftp.fao.org/docrep/fao/010/ai407e

This folder is filled with PDF files all about meat processing. I thought it was quite interesting.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks have read some so far great info .


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks!  Saved for future reading.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Scott!  Looks like some interesting info.


----------

